

Why Windows is not a good server OS  - known
http://blog.g33q.co.za/?p=86

======
snorkel
Article misses the biggest drawback: Windows spends a lot of system resources
operating a GUI that is entirely unnecessary for a web server or file server.
Windows is monolithic, all or nothing, its GUI always has to be installed and
running. UNIX started as a server and GUI parts were added later. Windows
started as a GUI and network services were an after thought.

~~~
SAGeek
Well I wrote the article, and I did not really think of the GUI using system
resources.

You see, in our case the biggest resource hog is the MSSQL server, and we have
quite a few people who have a windows only background and need the Gui in
order to do their daily tasks - like add pages to IISAdmin.

If I could do away with the GUI I would, but in this case it is a real
necessity to administrating the system, and the other drawback is as a reply
below noted - it is either all or nothing.

Without the GUI you would not be able to use IISadmin properly, not be able to
read and diagnose system logs or even administer DNS.

